# Bidding a private road... learn me!



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

This year i have been approached to bid a private road. Never in my life have I bid one so I am unsure as to how much I should charge. Per inch increments is how the last guy charged, but I haven't seen any numbers.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

About 1500 feet of road in a horseshoe shape. no salting. just plowing the road.

heres what im thinking 

1-3" 50

3-5" 80

5"+ 140


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This road wide open? How's the drifting? What about if only a 100ft need to be plowed.Time it needs to be done by? How far from other things you plow.Stone,concrete,blacktop?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's the speed limit?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1651273 said:


> What's the speed limit?


Forward or reverse?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is drifting allowed?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lmao, 4 great responses, not knowing all the details I'd say u aint too far off, maybe a few bucks more then you thinking.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My experience with private roads (in subdivisions) is:
Roads are 1.2 -2.75 ,miles long with cul-de-sac's
Trigger start point at 4", with a bump in cost every 4" from there on up
Plowed by early morning and then again in the afternoon 
In my case it took 4 passes to clean the road surface from edge to edge, I run a 8.5ft straight blade with wings
Sustained speeds of 15mph and above build up heat which leads to a high amount of wear on the cutting edge (about 1/8" per mile per push). Depending on accumulations I run 10-25mph, anything faster than 25mph blow over raises hell with the windsheild. BTW all manhole covers are sub-flush to road surface and road surface is smooth. 
I had a provision in my contracts to handle clean up from drifting (in spots)which was 50% of the lowest rate.


Not knowing what you're using for equipment, curbing to deal with or width of the road I'm making some assumptions, but here it goes using your triggers and then some.
1-3" ~ $75
3-5" ~ $120
5-8" ~$190
8-12"~$280

I think you're selling yourself short and you need to cover the high accumulations. I would have to think our markets are similar for rates after all you're just down the hi-way a bit.....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

wow 1/8" per mile, I'm glad I dont do roads or plow at 30km that could mean many cutting edges in a season, what thickness gets that amount of wear? I'm thinking 1/4-3/8" surley not a 1/2" I'd hope


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1651419 said:


> wow 1/8" per mile, I'm glad I dont do roads or plow at 30km that could mean many cutting edges in a season, what thickness gets that amount of wear? I'm thinking 1/4-3/8" surley not a 1/2" I'd hope


The edges are aftermarket S.A.M. and 1/2" X 6". I take a piece of 1/2" X 4" X 12" flat bar and weld it to the ends of the edge. This helps to reduce the wear on the leading edges and the edge itself. I thought about throwing a couple of beads along the edge with hard face rod but haven't spent the money on the high dollar rod.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

road is wide open. blacktop and smooth. easy to drive through with the blade down. I added some higher depth levels to the bid. i do an apartment complex 1/4 mile away from it, so getting there is convenient. my blade is a 9ft western with wings so it shouldnt take any time at all.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dang, you are talking 1/2", I've seen what you do with adding onto your cutting edge. I wish I could weld or had a welder. Good info for if I ever bid a road or super long driveway. 

GSS LLC: I'd say don't start at less then $60


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah i doubt i get it even at this price. bet it goes lower to some one plow show that thinks he's making money.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GSS LLC;1651503 said:


> yeah i doubt i get it even at this price. bet it goes lower to some one plow show that thinks he's making money.


If that's the case the lowballer will fail and they'll be ready to pay.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

its a pretty small road. lowballer will likely handle it just fine as long as they show up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GSS LLC;1651507 said:


> its a pretty small road. lowballer will likely handle it just fine as long as they show up.


Showing up is a good portion of doing the job, lowballers always seem to have some personal drama or mechcanic issues that get in the way of doing the work.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait? You have to do the work in ordered to get paid? Sounds like a seasonal bid to me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1651536 said:


> Wait? You have to do the work in ordered to get paid? Sounds like a seasonal bid to me.


Thanks for not disappointing us GVThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

grandview;1651536 said:


> Wait? You have to do the work in ordered to get paid? Sounds like a seasonal bid to me.


LMAO :laughing:



BUFF;1651539 said:


> Thanks for not disappointing us GVThumbs Up


he like a whisper in the night eh lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1/8 of mile road....hell Ive have one account that is 1/4 mile form pile to pile. Everything gets pushed west yo east.


----------

